# Apropos, whatis...



## holo (Apr 20, 2011)

HI,

When I want an information using apropos(1) or whatis(1), I have:


```
patator# apropos: no whatis databases in /usr/local/man
```

I was sure to install all the man. What do I need to install *apropos* and *whatis*?

Thanks for your help

Pat


----------



## Beastie (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think you might be missing the *catpages* distribution.
You should find it in the install disc/DVD or the FTP server (<- i386 arch, 8.2 release).
Simply run ./install.sh.


----------



## holo (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Beastie

You're right! I don't know why but they were not installed (catpages). I missed the package. Thanks a lot for your knowledge.


----------

